# Homemade baby coats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What's the best, and least expensive fabric to use for making baby coats? 

Anyone have any easy coat ideas they want to share?

I need to make more, but want to make them myself vs. buying toddler shirts, and altering them.

I have to hand sew, so keep that in mind lol


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cut off the ends of a sweatshirt sleeves and the arm hole is where the babies stick their heads out. Cut little holes out of it to make room for the legs. I will attach an image for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy a dog coat pattern.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you talking about baby GOATS or baby humans. This is for baby goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've actually used the sweatshirt idea, but the sleeves get tight <boer goats> and we have a doe that tends to throw big babies.

I've got an idea of what I can make in my mind, just thought if anyone wanted to share anything they'd made, plus it might help someone else who needs to make some as well.

We are expecting babies from 5 does in January, and they are somewhat close together, so I need to plan on having some coats for all of them. 2 look like they 'could' have triplets again as they already have big bellies and 8-10 weeks left.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ugly Christmas sweaters work great for this. Cut off per each kid whatever measurement you need to, we usually cut off sleeves just above the pastern for newborns, fold the end up and stitch some elastic into the sleeve ends, same with the belly, just sew elastic straps in the sweater for rear legs to go thru, and cut the belly of the sweater to compensate for bucklings. Make sure to turn over all cut edges and make a good edge.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a dog coat and copyed that. I played it out on cardboard and traced it and used that as my pattern. Then I just went and got some normal cotton fabric for the out side and fleace for the in side. If you have a joanns around you they sell small pieces of fabric what's left of the roll for usually 50% off but sometimes they have a sale for 75% off. Right now they should have a ton of fleace since its getting to be winter and everyone makes those fleace tie blanket things. I made a ton of little coats for my friend last year


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I was thinking along the same lines as Jessica84. I'm using my old fleece tie blanket (going to cut it up) as an inner layer, as you know though- when I have the time.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

What do u think about knitting them?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I've actually used the sweatshirt idea, but the sleeves get tight <boer goats> and we have a doe that tends to throw big babies.
> 
> I've got an idea of what I can make in my mind, just thought if anyone wanted to share anything they'd made, plus it might help someone else who needs to make some as well.
> 
> We are expecting babies from 5 does in January, and they are somewhat close together, so I need to plan on having some coats for all of them. 2 look like they 'could' have triplets again as they already have big bellies and 8-10 weeks left.


Oh well I was referring to Nigerian dwarfs. I think it's supposed to work on the minis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goatlady1314 said:


> What do u think about knitting them?


You can knit them. There are dog patterns out there for knitting and crocheting.

It really is so easy to just use a dog coat pattern. I make dog coats for my little dog and the actual pattern comes in a few sizes. I bought pattern ease and traced all the different sizes so the original pattern is still intact and not used.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Buy a dog coat. It is a lot less expensive after you buy the material and make it. I found it cheaper to buy them at WalMart.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

What about finger crotcheting


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I crochet sweaters for our Nigerian dwarf babies. I don't have a pattern because I just made it up of the top of my head.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Those are amazing!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow critergiter, those are too cute. I have crocheted in for ever and never learned to knit well. So now I have several bats of nice wool thread just sitting.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow yours turned out way better then mine did!! Another thing I want to add.....I'm a little crafty. If you have cotton on the outside you can use modpod on it and make it semi water prove. I made light switch covers and used modpod so I can clean them after my kids dirty hands get ahold of them


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Garage sales, flea mkts, rummage sales. and I asked on CL if anyone had any puppy sweaters that they would like to give away or sell cheap. I bet I ended up with over twenty , ended donating those I I could not use to the animal shelter. Try it see what happens


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

I am gonna try to crochet one just to see how it comes out, have not done any in many many moons


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought about getting some of those for our goats, but I'm afraid they'll get hung up on branches, other goats horns, and things like that. I'm also afraid they'll pull at them and end up getting stuff stuck in their throats/mouths. You know how a mama's imagination can get carried away with worry. lol. Have you, (or anyone here), ran into any situations like that with sweaters?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Candace... As far as material you can use, the dollar store fleece blankets that run about $3-$5 would get you at least 2 sweaters  As far as a pattern just cut the material into a rectangle, stitch the long ends together like a tube and cut slits for the front legs and use a draw string around the collar to snug it against their neck.... be sure though to cut the leg holes far enough back from the front edge so that the material will extend up their necks, you can trim the length and belly area for the kids once they arrive.

GoatieGranny... I have Nigerian babies born here in February and have used puppy sweaters on them only once they are dry and if the temps are below 25* at night, through the day I remove the sweaters so they can acclimate their own body temps to the weather, and because I kid out in winter, and my mama's and babies have their own area in the barn I don't worry about hang ups with the sweaters


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same here I used them for the first time last year and basically only like the first night in their stall. You do bring up a good point though. Kids can get in trouble easy......needless to say tires are no longer used for toys around here


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> I crochet sweaters for our Nigerian dwarf babies. I don't have a pattern because I just made it up of the top of my head.


For the band around the neck and around the chest I made a little longer to fit different sized kids. That way I can re-use them. Also by crocheting, you can always add on and make the coat longer if needed. I ended up making about 6 of them and used buttons from old worn out coats to fasten the bands around neck and chest. I'm planning on making some little sock booties to put on my bottle baby. She's in the house and loves to tap dance on the hardwood floors and linoleum. It's cute but gets annoying when your trying not to wake everyone else up in the house but it's time for her morning bottle.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So I read that u shouldn't use the coats cause the kids can't fluff up which helps them stay warm is this wrong? I want to make sure my kids stay warm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends on how cold it is. Depends if there is a way for them to keep warm.

My personal philosophy is that I want newborns spending their energy on growing, not keeping warm. 

You don't want to make the environment too warm but you have to do what you have to do to keep them alive and well.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We wait until the newborn is dry and steady on their feet-a couple hours. We're normally always there for birthing, so this is not an issue. Once you put one on, you'll need to "wean" it back off. Especially if they've been used to having one on for a long while. 

-OR-

We've also done this too, but only put coats on through the night. Say an hour before dark, and take off a few hours after sunrise. This was a pretty good way to assist with extra heat while sleeping and it's coldest, but the kids don't remain dependent on them.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been wanting to use the coats for my baby NDs special cause they are so small but thought I'd be doing more harm thanks for the info I think I will be making some!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I will look for some of the ideas next time I am in the city and go from there, see what is most affordable, and easier to do. I am lousy at sewing but enough to get by. I'd love to learn how to crochet I really need to learn!

We only use them after babies are dry, and especially if it's cold. Otherwise only if they are shivering and can't seem to keep warm. We usually take them off after a few days, but we had some this past winter that needed them for over a week.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

custom pet and tack has goat coats in all sizes and they are really cheap too.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We usually only put them on the babies at night as well. And then take them off during the day. Here in Tennessee the climate isn't terrible but it makes me feel better when the temp is down to put a little coat on them.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been awhile and you have probably already figured out the goat coat thing, but in case anyone else is looking for a good knit/crochet pattern for baby goat coats:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/goatsweater.htm

I've been making a few up in preparation for kidding this month! I think hers are aimed at larger breeds, so I just used smaller knitting needles to make them for my mini goats.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> Buy a dog coat. It is a lot less expensive after you buy the material and make it. I found it cheaper to buy them at WalMart.


That's what I do, I have 3 little dogs that are about the same size as a baby goat so they all share! WalMart has the cheapest coats, but they are thin, so I shop online, PetSmart or similar stores!::


----------

